# MAIL API



## Gast22 (2. Dez 2005)

Hi!

Kann mir mal jemand erklären, wie ich die Pakete in mein Projekt integriere in Eclipse? Funktioniert irgendwie nicht, ist alles rot unterstrichen bei mir.
Danke,
Michi


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2005)

1: Markiere das Projekt und dann Alt-Enter (damit kommst du in das Projektproperties Dialog)
2: Wähle "Java Build Path" -> "Libraries"
3: Füge die Jar-Datei der Mail API hinzu (entweder "Add External Jars" oder "Add Library"->"User Library")


----------



## Gast22 (3. Dez 2005)

Hm also ich hab die beiden Klassen eingebunden... Allergings sangt mir Eclipse immernoch das es diese nicht gibt... 

naja: also ich hab hier mal n screen von meim eclipse...
weiß nich ob des was hilft:







THX a lot!
Michi


----------



## Gast22 (3. Dez 2005)

Ups!

Hier klicken fürs Bild: http://www.badongo.com/pic.php?file=eclipse__2005-12-02_eclipse.JPG


----------



## Guest (3. Dez 2005)

Entpacke zuerst die Mail-API Dateien aus dem ZIP-Archiv.  :bae: 
Da ist eine Datei "mail.jar". Diese nimmst du in deine "User Library" auf.
Alternativ kannst du die vier im LIB Verzeichnis nehmen imap.jar mailapi.jar
pop3.jar smtp.jar


----------

